# Heat belt with timer, good idea?



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

Heat belt with timer, good idea?

My heat belt was bringing the must over 80 deg, so I added a time, 1 hour on, 1 hour off, 1 hour on, 1 hour off.

Will that work, and if so is that interval OK?


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 14, 2011)

I use a heat belt with a timer also. Once I get the temp up, I turn it off. I start with it on for a few hours, then I back it down to half on half off for a few more hours. After all that, the fermentation has started.


----------



## robie (Jan 14, 2011)

Just be careful and make sure the timer is rated for the wattage of the brew belt.

To control the heat, instead of turning my belt on and off, I put wedges between the belt and the fermentor. The wedges keep a portion of the belt from contacting the bucket. More wedges means less heat.


----------



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Good Idea !!!


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

robie said:


> Just be careful and make sure the timer is rated for the wattage of the brew belt.
> 
> To control the heat, instead of turning my belt on and off, I put wedges between the belt and the fermentor. The wedges keep a portion of the belt from contacting the bucket. More wedges means less heat.



Thats a good idea!


----------



## EngineJoe (Jan 14, 2011)

A timer's a great idea, but I would periodically check the temperature of the must/wine to make sure that interval is just right.

Ideally, you'd chain the belt to a temperature controller with a probe thermometer on it. A little pricy for this application if you don't already have one, but gives you the best of all worlds, because it constantly and accurately monitors the temperature of the fermentation and will only turn the belt on when necessary (and obviously turn it off when the correct temperature is reached).


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jan 14, 2011)

I would like to look into that idea. Do you have any ideas on who would carry that item?


----------



## robie (Jan 14, 2011)

Teamsterjohn said:


> I would like to look into that idea. Do you have any ideas on who would carry that item?



It may seem crude, but you can make your own. Use a baseboard thermostat, which can handle lots of amps. It can get messy, but you can duck-tape the thermostat to the outside of the fermentor buck. This way the thermostat will be tightly sealed against the bucket and will respond mainly to the temperature of the must. Be careful about getting the wires wet.

What would life be like without improvisation???

(This is my own, personal idea and not sanctioned by this forum. ) 
Don't laugh!!!


----------



## slopenutz (Jan 14, 2011)

This is the set up that I am using and it works great

Digital brewbelt controller $25 shipped

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NZZG3S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Stainless Thermowell(fits perfectly in the airlock grommet) $18 shipped

http://www.brewershardware.com/16-Stainless-Steel-Thermowell.html


----------



## EngineJoe (Jan 14, 2011)

The links slopenutz points to are good. Something like that would work great. Or you can be creative and go robie's route.

There are some dedicated temperature controllers for fermentation, though they are pricier than slopenutz's option. They're designed for fridges and freezers and override the internal thermostats on those devices so people can warm ferment, cool ferment, or even cold age (i.e. lager) and specific, controlled, and programmed temperatures. Those run about $90. That's what I use, but I do a lot of lagering, so it was worth the investment for me.

I think if all you're looking to do is hold your heat belt in the low 70s, something like slopenutz's control would be perfect.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 14, 2011)

Remember you can raise the belt up higher on the carboy or primary and that should lower the temp (heat rises) so with a little experimenting you should be able to find the sweet spot. You will still have those couple of days when the yeast will provide enough heat on their own to keep things at the right temp.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 15, 2011)

Using a brewbelt with a towel wrapped around the primary works well to get the temp up as well. I also had to put one on top of the primary to get it up to 75 and once my ferment got going I was able to shut the belt off and the ferment maintained an 80 degree temp without additional help. This set up is really needed when I use my house t-stat to let the house cool to 60 at night and a max of 68 during the day. I will post some pictures in another thread because for some reason when I browse to add I don't see the file.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone use a FermWrap around their primary fermenter?
http://morebeer.com/view_product/16674/102282/The_FermWrap_Heater/?a_aid=winninghomebrew


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

I have not. I can buy two brew belts for that price.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2011)

Brew belt draws 25 watts this one draws 40. I'm thinking you will need a temp controller like suggested.

_For greater results, we recommend a temp controller and carboy thermal well for the ultimate in fermentation temperature contol._

I will agree (oh my) with Dan on this one.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

I found this temp controller on Amazon today...looks like it can be adapted/taped to a carboy:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E7NYY8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I have not. I can buy two brew belts for that price.




That sounds like a deal, where do you buy brew belts...at my local home brew store they are $29.95 each.


----------



## Tom (Feb 9, 2011)

I doubt this would work.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh well, back to the drawing board. 
It amazes me that there is not a really good product out there for controlling fermentation temp....or maybe it's just not as critical as everything I read suggests.
My basement temp fluctuates from 58 to 62 for most of the winter.


----------



## Flem (Feb 9, 2011)

reefman said:


> Oh well, back to the drawing board.
> It amazes me that there is not a really good product out there for controlling fermentation temp....or maybe it's just not as critical as everything I read suggests.
> My basement temp fluctuates from 58 to 62 for most of the winter.



Use the KISS method and get yourself a brew belt. Then do like IBGLOWIN says above to adjust the temperature of your must. You really don't need anything fancy. I paid 25 bucks for mine but I've seen them cheaper.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse but my method has been working great. I use an old tote bin filled partially with water, a sumbmersiable fish tank heater, and a Maxijet 1200 pump.

My basement is 62-63 degrees and both my primaries have not budged from 72 degrees. The heater heats the water in the tote bin which transfers heat to the primary to keep the must at 72, the heat from fermentation is trasfered out to the outer water keeping it cooled to 72. When I'm ready to degass I'll just set the aquarium heater to what temp I need and I'll come back and degass. 

No wax on wax off... wedge here wedge there... =)


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm an Engineer...we are sworn to over think and over design everything we do (especially when working on Government contracts).


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but my method has been working great. I use an old tote bin filled partially with water, a sumbmersiable fish tank heater, and a Maxijet 1200 pump.... =)



I've heard of people doing this, and sounds like a reasonable easy idea. Thanks...I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

But I am over thinking!... I probably don't need 400g of water movement per hour I get with the pump, you could probably get away with just the tote bin and heater... =) Your only limitation is really what size tote bin can you fit... which if you really wanted to you could build a large box with 2x4s or something and put a rubber pond liner in it and go that route =) 6, 8, 12 carboys or primaries maintaining temp all at once.


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

I happen to have a 15' x 15' pond liner sitting in the basement. I can do as you said, and build a box out of 2x4's and some plywood, then add the pump and the heater, and a few fish to eat the fruit flies.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

Go big or go home I guess =). My setup was 0 cost since I used all left over parts from my old 200g salt water reef. =)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2011)

I basically use my brew belt in the beginning to keep the temp up to around 73* so that the yeast take off really good and then shut it of as once the yeast get going good it usually produces enough energy to keep the temp up high enough for a week depending on type of yeast used and starting sg. Once the fermentation starts to slow down then I turn it back on to kep the temp in a desirable range to let it finish properly.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

reefman said:


> That sounds like a deal, where do you buy brew belts...at my local home brew store they are $29.95 each.



You can buy them here


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2011)

Or here http://www.midwestsupplies.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=brew+belt&x=0&y=0
or here http://ozarkmountainsbrewingsupplies.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=brew+belt&x=0&y=0 

All of the above are our sponsors and help support this website and our obsession!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reefman (Feb 9, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Go big or go home I guess =). My setup was 0 cost since I used all left over parts from my old 200g salt water reef. =)


I used to have a 210 plexiglass tank/reef. Bought it from Mike Palleta in Pittsburgh. I still have a 90 gal. saltwater tank in the basement.
No wine is going in that tank!


----------



## Brian (Feb 9, 2011)

reefman said:


> That sounds like a deal, where do you buy brew belts...at my local home brew store they are $29.95 each.



reefman you need to drive up to York or Lancaster PA and go to mr Steves. The brewbelts here are 19.95 each and he has good prices on all his stuff. I can't even find it online cheaper when you figure in the shipping.. He has just about anything you need for wine or beer making. He also has cheese making kits......


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 9, 2011)

reefman said:


> I used to have a 210 plexiglass tank/reef. Bought it from Mike Palleta in Pittsburgh. I still have a 90 gal. saltwater tank in the basement.
> No wine is going in that tank!



Nice... we just built a new home and my wife made me choose between a 300g in wall in the living room or a home automation system / wine cellar. I decided I was over fish tanks.


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

Brian said:


> reefman you need to drive up to York or Lancaster PA and go to mr Steves. The brewbelts here are 19.95 each and he has good prices on all his stuff. I can't even find it online cheaper when you figure in the shipping.. He has just about anything you need for wine or beer making. He also has cheese making kits......



I just checked out Mr. Steves, and he is just an hour and 10 minutes away.
Gonna stop there this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Nice... we just built a new home and my wife made me choose between a 300g in wall in the living room or a home automation system / wine cellar. I decided I was over fish tanks.



You made the right choice. Getting permission to make my first batch was like having a root canal. Wine cellar will have to be hidden somewhere in the basement, until she realizes it's potential. The fish tanks I've had for 25 years.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

reefman said:


> You made the right choice. Getting permission to make my first batch was like having a root canal. Wine cellar will have to be hidden somewhere in the basement, until she realizes it's potential. The fish tanks I've had for 25 years.



First thing I did when I realized I was going to be moving 11 years ago was tear down and sell of all 18 of my tanks. The largest was 75 gallons. No regrets. I also had four garden ponds and kind of miss those.


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm down to one 90 gal. salt water tank, with a 55 gallon sump. I also love my garden ponds, and hope this year to dig a larger one, and get rid of the small preform pond. 
We have Blue Herons, raccoons and Bald Eagles in the area, that are know to raid ponds for a taste snack, so I have to plan this a little better than most.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

reefman said:


> We have Blue Herons, raccoons and Bald Eagles in the area, that are know to raid ponds for a taste snack, so I have to plan this a little better than most.




Getting off topic here but, that's really cool. I've only seen a bald eagle in the wild twice. First time was when my son was stationed at Aberdeen MD for training and the second time was at Hunting Island, SC. Such a beautiful bird. I hear there are alot all year round near Conowingo Dam in MD. Always said I was going to make the trip down there around Thanksgiving when they are most prominent and still haven't done it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL believe it or not I saw an Eagle right by my house last week going to the dentist early in the morning. We have several nests within 20 miles of my house so to see them flying over head or perched in a tree is not so uncommon any more.


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

I live about two miles down river from Conowingo dam, and I can see the river from my back yard. If I make a point to go out and look, I see Eagles every day. I've seen as many as 5 in the air at once. The tend to be territorial, and sometimes battles (or mating rituals) will occur between families.
Aberdeen is about 5 miles away, and have one of the largest populations of Eagles in Maryland. With all the munitions testing going on there, I'm surprise by that fact, but the Eagles are fishermen, so it makes sense.
I've been out in the river (on my boat), and had Eagles swoop down and grap fish just a few yards away.


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2011)

reefman said:


> I just checked out Mr. Steves, and he is just an hour and 10 minutes away.
> Gonna stop there this weekend.
> Thanks



I will tell you reefman they are a great bunch of guys there. It will be worth the drive.. I have never been to the Lancaster store but if it is like the one in York ( I assume it is) they have all kinds of stuff.. I go there a couple time a month to browse and usually leave there with somthing... if not lots of things.. If they don't have it they will get it for you.


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll let you know on what I thought over the weekend. I see they have free wine making classes too!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2011)

reefman said:


> Oh well, back to the drawing board.
> It amazes me that there is not a really good product out there for controlling fermentation temp....or maybe it's just not as critical as everything I read suggests.
> My basement temp fluctuates from 58 to 62 for most of the winter.



Maybe Wade will invent something and sell it to us.


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2011)

reefman said:


> I'll let you know on what I thought over the weekend. I see they have free wine making classes too!



Cool please let me know what you think! Yes they do have classes. I have been to 2 of them. What he does is he give you some basic information about the process and what the chemicals are then he makes a kit wine during the class and explains that, and usually makes a fruit wine and explains the process of that. Then the best thing is he lets you test his wine... hehehe  It is a great thing especially if you are just starting. Between this forum and that you will have a great sorce of information. They have one this month but I won't be able to attend. I will be heading to the Adirondacks to visit my family for a few days!


----------



## reefman (Feb 11, 2011)

tonyt said:


> Maybe Wade will invent something and sell it to us.


Yeah Wade, you can design and sell controllable carboy heaters, along with the Vacumn pumps.


----------

